# I'm thinking about



## oquinn (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of having my 1950's schwinn frame sandblasted and powder coated...Should i remove the bearing races and if I should what way should this be done?


----------



## kunzog (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, remove the races. Very easy to do. Insert a long punch, screw driver or steel rod inside the bracket from the opposite end of the race you are removing. Tap with a hammer in several places to keep it from skewing. It should pop out. 
When you reinstall, keep them straight and put a piece of wood  on the race to prevent marring. Just tap down until seated.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 15, 2011)

I just use an old rag when putting them back in, it does the trick. Wood or a rag, it don't matter. I wouldn't recommend a screw driver through, just stick with the punches.


----------

